
A framework for evaluating data scientist competency - schaunwheeler
https://medium.com/@schaun.wheeler/a-framework-for-evaluating-data-scientist-competency-89b5f275a6bf
======
westurner
Something HTML with local state like "Programmer Competency Matrix" would be
great.

[http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-
matrix/](http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/)

[https://competency-checklist.appspot.com/](https://competency-
checklist.appspot.com/)

[https://github.com/hltbra/programmer-competency-
checklist](https://github.com/hltbra/programmer-competency-checklist)

